#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-24
<bcurtiswx> would someone ping me three different times (right after the other) ?
<bcurtiswx> maco ^^ ?
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<bcurtiswx> ok one sec, thx
<bcurtiswx> once more please :)
<bcurtiswx> maco ^^
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<bcurtiswx> thx
<bcurtiswx> maco ^^
<bcurtiswx> maco, just one ping.. then i'll let you know if i want three.. gotta see if i get notifications first
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<bcurtiswx> maco, yay. k three please
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
<maco> bcurtiswx: ping
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-26
<bcurtiswx_> bcurtiswx: ping
<bcurtiswx_> bcurtiswx:ping
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-19
<comunistu> 3:-O
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-20
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-23
<bcurtiswx> have a good weekend everyone
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-03-19
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> hey all, I was thinking about doing an app dev school around 14.04 release time:
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoRunningAppDevSchool
<rickspencer3> thoughts?
<marcoceppi-mobil> I'm game and happy to help
<rickspencer3> hey marcoceppi-mobil
<marcoceppi-mobil> o/ rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi-mobil, maybe we could do it the day after the release party or something?
<rickspencer3> Friday  April 18th?
<marcoceppi-mobil> seems like a good time
<rickspencer3> or the evening before?
<rickspencer3> Wed April 16th?
<marcoceppi-mobil> maybe even a weekend?
<rickspencer3> marcoceppi-mobil, hmmm, not a bad idea
<AndChat271284>  
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-03-21
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-21
<swift110> sup
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-24
<swift110-phone__> Hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-25
<skunkreturns> well
<skunkreturns> i dont know what i expected
<skunkreturns> there are only 10 ubuntu users in all of dc
<skunkreturns> and the last meetup was 5 years ago
<skunkreturns> but, now you have a new user and dc resident so, sup everyone
#ubuntu-us-dc 2020-03-18
<swift110-phone__> Hey
